# W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner



## sedro (Jul 14, 2007)

I recently had a rough idle problem with my 02 passat w8. I took it to 2 places both confirmed a cam position sensor code and miss firing in bank 3. The dealer told me that the car required a cam position tensioner and a related gear. The job would require pulling the motor and included an extensive new parts list. The car has about 105k and is out of warranty. The dealer wanted $7500 for the job.
Is this a common problem with the w8? And what is a reasonable price to fix it?
thanks.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (sedro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sedro* »_I recently had a rough idle problem with my 02 passat w8. I took it to 2 places both confirmed a cam position sensor code and miss firing in bank 3. The dealer told me that the car required a cam position tensioner and a related gear. The job would require pulling the motor and included an extensive new parts list. The car has about 105k and is out of warranty. The dealer wanted $7500 for the job.
Is this a common problem with the w8? And what is a reasonable price to fix it?
thanks. 

semi-common, we had quite a few of these come in. prob'ly an average price. we usually saw them with a torque converter fault too, so check the TCM for faults. then it's about a $12k job...


----------



## VWAffe (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (David R. Hendrickson)*

I've heard that there is an improved cam adjuster actuator housing being installed when these jobs are done. I'm told there's a oil screen in the unit that is known to deteriorate on the originals, and has been upgraded. 
The adjuster housing part numbers (7D0 109 210 & -204) ending in -D have been superceded by ones ending in -E... maybe there's some truth to the rumor?
Do you know anything about that, David, (or anyone else?)


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (VWAffe)*

i never heard why they were bad.


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (David R. Hendrickson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David R. Hendrickson* »_
it's about a $12k job...



$12,000.00 dollars to fix a Car that originally cost $38,000.00 brand new.
Anyone else smell a RAT http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## law128 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (Rdoppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdoppie* »_

$12,000.00 dollars to fix a Car that originally cost $38,000.00 brand new.
Anyone else smell a RAT http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

dealers make thier money in parts and service. i had a local dealer try to charge me 49 dollars for a part whos msrp was 22.


----------



## vr666gli (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (law128)*

i just replaced timing chains and cam tensioners in a w8 a few mognths ago. 7500 is not insane for that job. the one i did was unde warranty and it was just over 3000 for all of the parts at warranty cost. not gonna lie i really don't want to have to do another one for a very long time.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (vr666gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr666gli* »_i just replaced timing chains and cam tensioners in a w8 a few mognths ago. 7500 is not insane for that job. the one i did was unde warranty and it was just over 3000 for all of the parts at warranty cost. not gonna lie i really don't want to have to do another one for a very long time.


ive done about ten and it gets better and easier each time.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_

ive done about ten and it gets better and easier each time. 

no kidding. didn't know there were that many around here. are you some kind of W8 guru? i'll make sure to call your shop when mine takes a crap. are you at d. harrison? or better yet an indie who appreciates an extra pair of hands and good burbon (after hours)...


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (BlackJelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackJelli* »_
no kidding. didn't know there were that many around here. are you some kind of W8 guru? i'll make sure to call your shop when mine takes a crap. are you at d. harrison? or better yet an indie who appreciates an extra pair of hands and good burbon (after hours)...


im the only one who would touch a w8 at my shop. i work at jim ellis vw in chamblee. every w8 will eventually need this done. but it seems the new parts fix the problem though....hadn't done one twice yet.


----------



## ciphersch (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: W8 rough idle faulty cam position tensioner (sedro)*

I had the rough idle problem too and had misfirings. VW dealer is going to replace the timing chain, case and tensioners. I have been quoted over $8000 for the job (over $5000 alone for parts). I bought an extended warranty but they're stonewalling me. It should be covered.. I guess i'll know in a couple days. wish me luck.


----------



## ciphersch (Dec 13, 2007)

By the way, I also had the torque converter problem too. Luckily that one failed @ 54,400 miles (600 before the powertrain warranty was up), otherwise they said it would've cost $2200


----------



## stevevwtech (Mar 7, 2013)

*W8 passat timing chain*

I was wondering if the timing chain tensioner housing can be replaced without removing the engine on a 2003 passat wagon W8 4motion?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't think so.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

dubvinci said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *BlackJelli* »_
> no kidding. didn't know there were that many around here. are you some kind of W8 guru? i'll make sure to call your shop when mine takes a crap. are you at d. harrison? or better yet an indie who appreciates an extra pair of hands and good burbon (after hours)...
> 
> 
> im the only one who would touch a w8 at my shop. i work at jim ellis vw in chamblee. every w8 will eventually need this done. but it seems the new parts fix the problem though....hadn't done one twice yet.



Big props to jim Ellis vw . About 6yrs ago my buddy's syncro diesel wagon snapped a couple wheel bolts . Jim Ellis vw totally helped out . We were on route to SOWO from ottawa . Good guys 👍. I seem to remember seeing a w8 with it's trans out.


----------

